# That Ain't No German Shepherd!



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Hubby and I were out walking Wolfie tonight. We went down to the beach and around the town. A bunch of people passed us, and one of them said, " I saw a German Shepherd that looked like him yesterday." His mother said " Honey, that ain't no German Shepherd, that's a Wolf!" Then she hurried away, pulling her son, who was a teenager. Hubby and I just burst out laughing. I said " Well, she was sort of right. He is Wolf" LOL! I don't know how you can see a black and red classic looking GSD like Wolfie, and see a Wolf.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

people are clueless. thats funny.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

LOL what is with the "wolf" people

Have you read these? Some crazy people out there 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/take-poll/124886-what-kind-dog-do-people-think-your-gsd.html


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Yeah, aparently Lukas is half lab because he's black or a wolf. So far everyone has gotten Jaxon right.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I get a lot of Lab questions about the black GSD. Funny stuff.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

At least a wolf is noble (before it tears your throat out). My little GSD/ASTCD mix with a foxy-type head got called a bully by a pitbull owner no less. Go figure.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Someone asked me last night if Axel was a Border Collie mix, because of the hair & "pointy" nose...I could tell she thought I was lying when I told her he was purebred


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

Yea, I know that one. My 95-pound RED tri tailless Aussie just got called a border collie too. Go figure. When I am asked if the Aussie is a pom-mix I will know I have hit rock bottom and probably become violent.


----------



## Zuiun (Jul 1, 2011)

I've had people accuse Brody of being a coyote. Granted that was when I first got him and he had horrible IBD problems thanks to his previous owner. He weighed all of 70 pounds, which is pretty thin for a dog that can stand on his hind legs and look me in the face.

I used to call him my Dingo. Doesn't really fit him as well anymore.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

People call Tanner a wolf all the time. Most people automatically assume Molly is GSD, she is the common black and tan


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yep we have been getting similar comments from people on how Kimber (our 5 month old black bi-color with very little tan on her legs) is not a german shepherd she is some type of wolf or even a hybrid black fox. "German shepherds are black and brown and why are we lying to people about what our dog is.." 

God people are stupid!! Eh let people think what they wanna think...  keep our wolves to ourselves!


----------



## Brian84 (Feb 13, 2010)

People say the weirdest things when they are around German Shepherds. Was at a dog event a few weeks ago and there was a family walking near us and they were talking about how pretty my dog was. Then the little girl says "Yeah I bet that dog could kill someone".


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

People that aren't "dog people" are just not aware I guess. I had someone ask me recently if my Lancashire Heeler was a "baby" Rottweiler. Uhhmm, no.

Here's a pic of my baby Rottie LOL.


----------



## Redhawk (Jul 8, 2011)

LOL!

I'm so glad to hear other people get this as well 

I was at the park a few days ago and a family walked by and I heard one of them say about my 12 week old pup "I think it's a doberman pincher"

I was horrified to hear that! Lol, I don't know why it offended me so much, but it did.

Here is the offending article - OK, I know it was probably because of her ears, but really!!!


----------



## Fiddler (Feb 9, 2011)

That's too funny. 

I was out on a walk with Gracie, a Sable, and a nice young man asked me 
what she was crossed with. I explained the coat color to him and he
told me he that someone must have pulled one over on me when I bought her. I noticed he had a fancy cell phone with him so I challanged him to look it up on the WEB. He did and was suprised when he found it. 
I was him again a few weeks later and he said he was thinking of getting 
a Sable he likes it so much.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah we have been accused of owning a wolf (and when I say no, he is a German Shepherd they ask if I am SURE he is not a wolf...) or told "Sorry to break it to you, but that is a black Lab mix."

Yes, because only black Labs carry the black coat genes- and since my dog is mostly black he must be a black lab. It makes perfect sense now!

I don't mind though- I tell them he is a German Shepherd and they learn something new.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Saber looks about as GSD as you can get except for not having a saddle, but still people insts she is mixed because "they don't come that black". Um, they come SOLID black, too, people! I try to explain melanistic to them and they glaze over and tell me she is a lab mix. She apparently has too pointy of a nose, as well, to be a GSD.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I've had several kids say Mikko was a wolf. But my all time favorite was a woman working at a drive through window who insisted that my dog was a "K-9" rather than a German shepherd. lol


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

I had an "expert" at a GSD show (we were just watching) tell me that my WGSD/Arctic was "above the breed standard in weight - he was too "thick." Believe me, Diablo looks much more like an arctic wolf (yellow eyes and all) than a GSD - so much for this lady being an expert! I just told her - he's NOT a GSD! People are ignorant!


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

With my last male I used to get the "Is he a Husky mix?" because he carried his tail with a curl when excited.

When they would say "That's not a German Shepherd", I'd always say "You're right, its an Alsatian..." They would agree and I would walk off laughing.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Samba said:


> I get a lot of Lab questions about the black GSD. Funny stuff.


I do too! People ask is that a lab with cropped ears? Nope. Is that a GSD Mix? Nope. Is that wolf? Noooope. LOL  My Black GSD looks just GSD to me and everyone else who know the breed. It's ok others do know. I have to laugh it off and explain. Now they know that GSD come in different colors other than blk & tan.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

People think Scarlett is a husky...she definitely looks like a GSD when you see her in profile. When I tell them what she is, they ALWAYS say "I didn't know they came in white."...neither did we until we started looking for a new member of our pack. I'm sure her size (BIG), fluffy pink bunny ears, curly tail and long hair make her look less like a "real" GSD. We love her anyway.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh, I got told I was cruel for cropping Saber's ears because it is just "cosmetic surgery." I explained that GSDs ears stand naturally (most of the time) and they didn't believe me. "No way, they have floppy ears as puppies, I have seen them!" Well, yes, but...


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

cassadee7 said:


> Oh, I got told I was cruel for cropping Saber's ears because it is just "cosmetic surgery." I explained that GSDs ears stand naturally (most of the time) and they didn't believe me. "No way, they have floppy ears as puppies, I have seen them!" Well, yes, but...


People are fantastically smart, rofl!

People always think Tanner is a wolf or coyote mix. He's a red sable, so he's not the basic black and tan people seem to associate with the GSD. Minnie, however, is black and tan as they come, and people ask me all the time if she's some kind of wolf mix. Really? Sigh. Also, Minnie and Tanner are 65 and 77 pounds respectively, and I've had people tell me they're too small to be GSDs. Double sigh.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I have been asked if Sonar is a wolf. I suppose to the unknowing eye he does have similarities. But why in gods name would I be walking around in public with a wolf. 









A wolf.









A dog.

bad photo of sonar that is the only one I have at work.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Like your pictures of the Wolf and Dog, Suzyq. Hope you don't mind if I steal your idea

Wolf and Wolfie


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I had a woman tell me in the pet store that my Shane was not a purebred as "purebred German Shepherds do not have long hair". I was stunned, laughed and walked away. This was after she berated me for buying from a breeder.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I think Sonar looks more "wolfie" because of his longer plushier coat. Wolfie looks like a GSD. No mistake about it. The black sable color throws people off too, most people think of a German Shepherd as Rin Tin Tin, black and tan. Anything that deviates from that confuses people. People are generally dumb anyways lol


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

I took Axel to obedience class last night...

Nice lady with a Shih Tzu is admiring him, after asking what kind of dog he was I told her German Shepherd...she ask what he was mixed with...I said "he's a purebred German Shepherd, he's a longcoat". Her response.... "* Oh, they make those now?*". I couldn't help laughing out loud. :laugh:


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Mine had the typical coloring, so people never got her breed wrong.
Seems to have been some confusion over my uncle's GSD, though. She's a sable, and for some reason she's been called a Belgian Shepherd. It is my understanding that she's a GSD from Belgian lines or originally imported from there or something, so maybe that's where the confusion comes from.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

cassadee7 said:


> Oh, I got told I was cruel for cropping Saber's ears because it is just "cosmetic surgery." I explained that GSDs ears stand naturally (most of the time) and they didn't believe me. "No way, they have floppy ears as puppies, I have seen them!" Well, yes, but...


Shawn you handled this all wrong... You let her know that GSD's ears are floppy as a puppy but the blue heeler in her came out as she got older lmao


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I have been asked by all kinds of people what kind of dogs my two are. They have been called wolves but more than that I have heard comments like 'they are police dogs' and 'Oohhh, a Working dog!' I rarely get questioned about whether they are purebred.

Last night the pizza delivery guy called me back to question why not 'come in the gate' so he got to SEE why not...LOL It was a coincidence. I had just gone outside, when he called, and he was pulling up when we were talking. When he saw them he said 'those are German Shepherds aren't they?' He had also heard me telling them to 'platz and blibe' and asked if they were trained in German. I just said yes. Truth be known they only know SchH commands in German and everything else is English.


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

I've gotten the 'Oh look it's a police dog!' comments before, but everyone seems to be in awe when I take Addie to the park. Frightened awe. Of the big bad wolf. They wont walk on the same side of the (large) trail as us. It's hilarious. Why you ask?
Addie =


----------

